# Fracino Piccino Special Offer just for Coffee Forums members!



## coffeebean

Fracino have just launched the Piccino, a high quality UK made home espresso machine - take a look at http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Equipment.html

I can let Coffee Forums members have the Piccino for £469.80 inc VAT + £20 delivery

I would be surprised if you can find it cheaper anywhere!

If anyone is interested, let me know

Andy

I will keep the Piccino at this price for Coffee Forums members only for the forseeable future, hopefully this will help to launch a great new machine as well as bring in more coffee enthusiasts to the forum!


----------



## lookseehear

I think that sounds like a great deal, the only problem for most people is that there is so little information out there regarding this machine.

I think Fracino would really help their sales by putting some videos on youtube demonstrating their machines, or perhaps by sending out some demo units.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Amazing!!!!! I was just looking for 1 of these for less than £500, and now I've found it









How long will this offer last (I'm looking to buy one at the end of this month)


----------



## Eyedee

Whatever happened to the Fracino factory tour that had been mentioned??

Ian


----------



## MsMochacino

Up to 50 cups per hour.

Note to self. you are awaiting a Rancilio Silvia.


----------



## hashluck

Very interesting but I too was hoping for some more info on this machine before taking the plunge. Maybe He Who Dares Wins!


----------



## lookseehear

Do it then let us all know what it's like!


----------



## coffeebean

No worries - I'll leave it open ended for now 

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Amazing!!!!! I was just looking for 1 of these for less than £500, and now I've found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long will this offer last (I'm looking to buy one at the end of this month)


no worries, I'll leave it open ended for now


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I will definitely be putting my order in on 28th!!!!!!!!!!

How would I apply the discount if I order online? Shall I just call?

Also, later next month I will be financially ready for a new grinder and knock box, any discounts on any of them? (I know it's cheeky, but you don't know til you try)


----------



## coffeebean

Can do you the Piccino grinder for £120 inc VAT + £8 postage and knock drawer for £48 inc VAT + £8 postage

can do it through paypal [email protected]



Filthy_rich85 said:


> I will definitely be putting my order in on 28th!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How would I apply the discount if I order online? Shall I just call?
> 
> Also, later next month I will be financially ready for a new grinder and knock box, any discounts on any of them? (I know it's cheeky, but you don't know til you try)


----------



## wolsnah

Hi Andy,

I've been looking into the Fracino Piccino but as of yet have been unable to find out information about the water tank/feed. Do you have any pictures and/or description of where one adds water to the machine? Might seem a strange question, but we're looking to replace our old Magimix R500, and space is relatively at a premium, so I want to make sure that we'd be able to refill the machine easily with water without having to pull it out all the time just to access the water tank.

Have you used the accompanying grinder? If so, how would you rate it against other grinders on the market? Any more details about the grinding mechanism, cleanliness, stability, etc.?


----------



## coffeebean

wolsnah said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've been looking into the Fracino Piccino but as of yet have been unable to find out information about the water tank/feed. Do you have any pictures and/or description of where one adds water to the machine? Might seem a strange question, but we're looking to replace our old Magimix R500, and space is relatively at a premium, so I want to make sure that we'd be able to refill the machine easily with water without having to pull it out all the time just to access the water tank.
> 
> Have you used the accompanying grinder? If so, how would you rate it against other grinders on the market? Any more details about the grinding mechanism, cleanliness, stability, etc.?


Hi,

The water inlet is on the top of the machine so you would not have to move it to fill it. With regard to the grinder, I have not used it myself but do use a Fracino C6 grinder which is superb and the Piccino and it's grinder look to have the same excellent build quality! The spec for the grinder is as follows:

*

Motor Power***************************** 140 watts

RPM****************************************** 1200

Grinder Blades************************** 38mm conical

Voltage******** ******************************220v/240v 50 Hz

Body material**************************** Aluminium/ABS

Hopper Capacity************************ 250g

Nett Weight******************************** ABS 3.25kg/Aluminium 4.2kg

Height**************************************** 310mm

Width****************************** ***********125mm

Depth***************************************** 230mm

Production Capacity******************* 3 kg per hour

hope this helps!


----------



## wolsnah

coffeebean said:


> hope this helps!


Yes it does Andy, thanks very much. I'll drop you an email/PM


----------



## melwhite

Hey Andy,

I'm really interested in buying the Fracino Piccino coffee machine + grinder. Are you still offering the coffee forum discount for them?

I tried to PM you but wasn't allowed as I haven't made enough posts (strange rule!) so could you please PM me about it?

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## Glenn

Hi Mel

I'm sure Andy will be along soon









The rule is in place to stop spammers signing up and spamming members

Once you reach 5 posts you'll be able to send PM's You'll be able to read them in the meantime though


----------



## coffeebean

Thanks Mel! When your Piccino arrives, maybe you could put a little write up on the Forum to give everyone a first hand opinion of the machine?

cheers

Andy


----------



## melwhite

Will do.... I know lots of people are anxious to hear about it.

I was one of them.... just couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## coffeebean

I'm sorry to say that I have to end the special offer price for the Piccino. I can still supply the machine, but now it is at the usual price of £530+VAT plus £20 delivery.

Thanks to Steve and Mel who took up the offer and apologies to anyone else that I can't keep the offer going for longer!!

Andy


----------

